# Background for house plant photos



## davholla (Apr 4, 2022)

I have some house plants that I want to photo some like the orchids below can be moved so I can isolate from the background.
However I also have some very confused Christmas Cactii which are still flowering by a window and if I move them then they stop flowering.
The window does not look great as back ground nor the net curtain - any other ideas. Ideally using something I can find in the house.



Orchid_139Canon_22imagestack by davholla2002, on Flickr



Orchid_147Canon_22imagestack by davholla2002, on Flickr



Orchid_145Canon_22imagestack by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Apr 4, 2022)

Just move them temporarily if it's a single shot. I did a cuple of flowers a few years ago and just improvised a background from an old black shirt and some tupperware.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 4, 2022)

You could buy some cheap, colored poster board and set it behind the plants to block the light and then you would have a nice, colored (hopefully complimenting) BG and you could always put some ight on them from the front and sides if you wished or even cover it with some type of textured cloth, that would be nice.


----------



## TJMcG (Apr 4, 2022)

When I lived in Minnesota I spent a lot of time at the Como Park (Marjorie McNeely) conservatory in St. Paul. I would bring a card covered in black felt to place behind certain flowers to get a good background. Be very mindful of the light...


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice set! Maybe needs some light, a diffused flash bounced off of the ceiling maybe? Worth experimenting with.


----------

